# Sky is very bald and makes herself bleed. :-(



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay so let me tell you first that when my Mom rescued Sky her coat was not in the best condition. In fact when my Mom first saw Sky she thought she didn't have any fur at all. When my Mom first got Sky she was also worried because she always felt very warm but the vet said that it's because she does not have very much of a coat at all so humans can feel her body heat very well as she is not insulated. As of right now her coat is much better except that she still doesn't have that much fur. She is nearly completely bald on her head as in I can see her skin through the fur! She doesn't have skin problems and she is not really itchy but I've noticed that it's a problem because she does scratch her head from time to time and also it's bad when she plays with other puppies.

My Mom's puppy played with her one time and after I picked her up she had white marks on her head (scratch marks like the ones left if you scratch your skin lightly) and they were raised and one had a little blood. Then she scratched her head yesterday and she had the same thing. Today she scratched her head when I was at school and has an irritated bump on her head. All of this because she scratched her head! I have seen dogs with ample fur scratch all they want and never bleed.

What should I do? Only a few scratches and she has raised scratch marks and bleeds a tiny bit.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you use Nupro or The Missing Link to help regain her coat? 

I wonder if something like Coconut Oil would help the irritated areas. None that she can reach, though because she could lick the coconut oil off and possibly irritate the area more.

Oh, and is she eating grain free? Grains can be a skin irritant/cause allergies. Over bathing can be as well.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmmm. I had never heard of Nupro I just assumed that she had barely a coat because she was just born to be bald is it not normal for a Chihuahua to just have a naturally thin coat? I'm going to buy some tonight just in case, thank you for the recommendation. 

Also, she is eating a food that has oatmeal in it. I don't know if it is affecting her because she doesn't seem to really be itchy or anything just when she does scratch she hurts her skin since there is no hair. What is a good absolutely grain free food you would recommend? I have Blue buffalo, should I try Blue buffalo wilderness? It has a five star rating I saw and is grain free I read. But is there something better?

I don't bather her all that often as she never is dirty. I do bathe her but only seldom does she get a bath. I think that the conditions she used to live in are to blame if her coat was not meant to be so thin. She received disgusting low quality dog food, she was also deprived of said food because of all the Chis they had running around each other with no super vision.

My poor baby is bald because of those horrible people!

EDIT: I forgot to thank your Miss Karen for all of the very useful information. Now I feel like I'm on the right track to help her poor bald self out. Thank you very much!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi your little girl looks to be blue to me, some have a condition called CDA colour dilute alopecia, its a jene thing, 
my little boy is blue and tan all his blue is bald his head is really bald the rest has a very slight coating hardly anything the tan is long and bushy lol, mine is perfectly healthy though, and im sure your little girl will live a long healthy life also, just have to spend a fortune on jumpers lol, I tried the missing link it cost a lot of money and it did nothing as my vet said it wouldnt with cda, so just be carefull of trying all these things ,
she looks lovely by the way,
I feed all my dogs on Orijen i find it by far the best, 

Alexine


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

You might try opening a vit. e capsule and rubbing the oil on her scratch mark areas, twice a day. It really helped improve the coat of our baby as she was getting over demodex. I swear by it. 

We put our girl on Nature's Variety Instinct...it's grain and gluten free.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Very interesting! So I think it might be that condition after all. :-( Because she does have increased fur density and a little bit of length on her white patch and on her tan markings. Her poor blue head is very bald and I can see her skin throughout her body. Poor Sky lol well at least the summer will be better for her here in Texas. I will try to soother her poor scratches that she has given herself.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My two blues, one a blue and tan and one a blue fawn, both have very little fur because of the blue gene. Nothing really can make the hair grow back. They both need to wear clothes in the winter and yes, scratches show up and really mean nothing, same as when you scratch yourself.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

That's a relief! I just see blood and start to freak out like something is wrong and she needs medicine or something. I wish there was something I could do for her to help her grow some fur but I guess I'll just buy a lot of jackets and clothes for her. She's such a sweet heart.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww, poor Sky! 

She is so precious, I think you should get her lots of pretty
coats and let her model them for us!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

HeeHee yes it sounds like a good idea...except she hates when I put clothes on her! She likes wearing the clothes after they're on but she's a nightmare to dress. I'll be buying her many many sweaters and coats because here in Texas it's a very freezing (to us) 40 degrees. What do you think her color is?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sky said:


> What do you think her color is?


She is a Blue which is why she is affected with the color dilution alopecia balding issue. Very classic for Blues. Here is an article that will explain:
colour dilution alopecia | Canine Inherited Disorders Database | University of Prince Edward Island


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like alopcia. Pip and Roo's mom can probably help uou out. Roo has it. My audrey has it but its onlu pattern balding (her underside is bald from chin all the way down)


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh I just read Jesuschick's post ha


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

XD heehee I meant what color would be great for her to wear like purple or blue or pink. personally I think she'll look great in pink leopard print but thank you all for the advice and the information I would have never know about her CDA otherwise.


----------

